# O sertão da Paraiba: Algumas fotos das principais cidades.



## Leonardo CG (Jun 26, 2009)

Resolvi garimpar na internet algumas fotos das principais cidades do sertão da Paraíba, mostrando um pouco dessas localidades que estão entre as mais importantes do Estado e que fazem parte da região do semi-árido. Algumas foram bem difíceis de achar, e tudo é bem simples, mas compensa a satisfação de mostrar um pouco destas cidades aos amigos do Skyscrapercity. Coloque o chapéu de couro e vambora dar um passeio:nocrook:


Possui uma área de 22720,482 km², com uma população de 897.662 habitantes distribuida entre 83 municípios.

*PATOS:**106.984 habitantes*.













bitcoin locations near me





*ITAPORANGA:**24.653 habitantes*

forensic anthropology jobs available



show me the nearest petrol station

anthropology careers and salaries in india

capital one bank branch near me



[url







*POMBAL:**32.712 habitantes*





[url









*CATOLÉ DO ROCHA:**28.766 habitantes*









*SÃO BENTO:**33.796 habitantes*





















*SOUSA:* *69.263 habitantes*





[url







lloyds branch locator













*CAJAZEIRAS:**61.816 habitantes*











.


Espero que tenham curtido o passeio:wave:


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Boas cidades do sertão paraibano, Parabéns!


----------



## FABIO CG (May 4, 2007)

É sempre bom rever nossas belas cidades sertanejas aqui no SSC. Parabéns pelo thread, Leonardo CG !!!


----------



## ewertonrichard (Mar 27, 2010)

Muito bom, fazia tempo que não via fotos dessas cidades por aqui. Um destaque importante, é a cidade de Itaporanga com pouco mais de 20 mil habitantes com alguns prédios altos e vários baixinhos. Além de indústria, comércio e serviços em expansão, ao meu ver é uma das mais promissoras da PB.


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

que legal, adorei ver as fotos dessas cidade! Ótimo trabalho!


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Muitas cidades do sertão Paraibano estão rodeadas de belas montanhas,
Adorei rever Patos


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

Lindas cidades do sertão da nossa querida Paraíba!
Gostei demais deste thread!
:applause::applause:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Belo relevo ao redor dessas cidades


----------

